# Jasmine on Christmas Day



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2021)

Jasmine loves her millet.  I gave her a large branch on Christmas.  She enjoyed it!


----------



## Jace (Dec 28, 2021)

A-a-h! So cute!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2021)

Jace said:


> A-a-h! So cute!


Thanks!  She's a sweetie!


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

OMG, she is so cute!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 28, 2021)

@Ruthanne,your Jasmine is so sweet.  My Kirby loves millet also.  One year I even planted some but had a tough time keeping the wild birds from eating all of it. lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Ruthanne,your Jasmine is so sweet.  My Kirby loves millet also.  One year I even planted some but had a tough time keeping the wild birds from eating all of it. lol


Birds go crazy for millet.  I'm not surprised the wild birds gave you a hard time.


----------

